# Cowie Wine Festival for amature winemakers



## Sacalait (Apr 11, 2009)

Where: Cowie winery- Paris, Arkansas

When: April 24-25

Objective: Fellowship, winemakers competition

The overall top prize will be one once of GOLD! One once of silver awarded for the best in each of three catagories.


----------

